# US Reel supercaster



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with this reel US Reel 230XL SuperCaster Spinning Reel? I am considering getting one just to increase my casting range. I plan on matching it with a rod that has a large first eye. I can pick up a new reel for a very reasonable price.


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

I have three. 2 240xl's and a 230xl. i love them. they cast far, hold a lot of line just in case. the drags are really smooth, the reels operate smoothly. on my 230 the drag wasnt so great, had to break it in. not sure if the washers were rough or what but after a couple fish it smoothed out. my 240's were great out of the box. they get smoother the more you use them. i know thereare some people on here that dont like us reels, but i have had great luck with mine. i have caught a lot of big fish on my 240's including bull reds last winter. i do a lot of fishing so i needed something that was going to hold up. there are other reels out there that im sure are smoother but the amount of line thatthese reelshold got me. it opens up your range of fishing, as in one reel can handle it all. a warning though, when im casting luresas soon as i start my retrieve if you dont kinda fether the line with your finger it will tend to wrap around the drag knob. the best advice i can give you about this is to just to be aware of it. im sure there are better reels around the same price but i wanted something new and differant. again the amount of line it holds is amazing and they come with arbors in case you dont want to fill it all the way up.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

I was about to buy one after using a buddies a few months ago, but I sure am glad I didn't. His main gear went out after using it for about 6 months. He took it back and traded it for a new Shimano Saros and it is a sweet reel, and casts just as well as the Supercaster did.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

*Wave Spin* Saltwater Certified, 2 year Unconditional Warranty. I have them in stock


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

I have (2) 240sx's, (1) 230sx, and (2) 180sx's. All of mine have handled large fish really well. The drag system is tough. I use them in salt and fresh water. I started using the arbors (inserts) as they seem to cast better with them and if I need 300 or more yards to even think of landing a monster, I'm probably over matched anyway. The reel itself is durable. I have high dollar shimanos that have bale arms that bend after time. I'm careful with my reels so I do not know how that's occuring.

That wave spin or whatever it is intrigues me. I'd like to try one.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

this is my rig. i love it!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

What rod is that Dailysaw ?

How does it compare to the new Calcutta ?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Patman (7/26/2008)*What rod is that Dailysaw ?
> How does it compare to the new Calcutta ?


carrot stick got it at dizzy lizzy's


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 3 of them. Love em. Plan on getting more. All of my old 4300ss and 4400ss reels are gathering dust now.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone I ordered mine this afternoon. 

Jim


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a problem with my drag on my 240SX. It seems to load up and release creating a jerky action. I sent it back after messing with it and they said it was fixed. It still acts the same way. I dont think it casts any farther than any other properly loaded reel either. 

I find it annoying that a reel named US REEL comes from China. 

Its your money though, thats what I always say.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Sharkslayer what kind of material are the "US" reels drags made out of? Are there fiber washers between the metal ones or are they a softer material like felt or leather? If they are fiber washers buy a piece of felt at a fabric store [usually around a dollar for a square foot] and make some replacement washers. It will really smooth out the drag. Just put some light oil on them when you put them back into the spool. I don't see why anyone would buy one of these reels when you could get a Daiwa 3000 tierra and have the same large spool but on a much better made reel.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrighttackle:

With reviews like this is why I shied away from the Daiwa's

"I AM A CHARTER GUIDE IN SOUTHWEST FLORIDA AND PICKED THIS REEL FOR ITS DRAG SYSTEM AND LIGHT WEIGHT. I PURCHASED FOUR OF THESE REELS TO USE AND AFTER APPROXIMATELY TWO MONTHS OF USE I RAN INTO THESE PROBLEMS. 1) TWO OF THE REELS HANDLE SHAFTS BROKE DUE TO A PIN FALLING OUT OF THE HANDLE THAT APPEARED TO HAVE NOT BEEN PRESSED INTO PLACE WHEN MANUFACTURED. 2) ONE REEL SEIZED UP EVEN AFTER WASHING THE REEL AFTER EACH USE AND USING SALT AWAY ON IT. 3) THE FOURTH REEL NOT ONLY HAD THE HANDLE MALFUNCTION BUT THE TOP OF THE FRAME OVER THE BAIL SCREW BROKE IN HALF AND I STILL CANT FIGURE OUT HOW THAT HAPPENED. AS I SAID BEFORE THE DRAG SYSTEM IS OUTSTANDING AND THE REEL REALLY HELPS BY BEING LIGHT WEIGHT WHEN FISHING ALL DAY. I FEEL THAT IF THESE VARIOUS PROBLEMS COULD BE CORRECTED THE REEL WOULD BE WORTH ITS WEIGHT IN GOLD BUT DUE TO THESE PROBLEMS I CANNOT RECOMEND THIS REEL TO ANYONE WHO FISHES OFTEN AND NEEDS RELIABILITY."

And $65 vice $115.00

This is why I went with US REEL as a test reel.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I was just trying to help. I hope you have good luck with your choice. I have been using my Daiwa Tierrahard for a year and a half with absolutely no problems. It is the finest inshore spinner I have ever owned.I don't know where you dug up that review.I visit the florida sportsman forum religiously and the consensus on there is that Daiwa and shimano reign supreme in inshore reels. The US reels are not looked on too favorably.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 2 Daiwa's. One Capricorn 3500 and one Daiwa Sol 2500. 

Both used in in saltwater, with good performance.


----------

